# homelite hotsaw



## gunnerman27

ok I know ima catch hell on this one but any ways here goes.was wondering if any one could give any pointers on souping up a homelite 650? just to turn heads is all.what about a cannon 30" fat belly and 10 tooth sprocket and a expansion type exhaust would this do anything to the saw besides burn it up?


----------



## Busmech

The pipe will make it sound impresive to the general public but you will need some port work and carburater work if you want to pull that ten tooth with any kind of authority.


----------



## headsmess

the homelite part, im not too sure about. 

oh, im not saying that it cant be done. the contrary.

things, when piping a twostroke... a lot of chainsaws have weird and wacky exhaust ports. i try and stick to engines with plain straight out ports, theyre just easier to deal with. for this reason i have to put a cheap 25cc job aside and think of something else...

a pipe works on changes in diameter to produce various low and high pressure waves. if the exhaust port shape changes too dramatically, the waves simply reflect from the port, not the piston! in other words the pipe just doesnt even get a chance to work properly.

its not just about smooth airflow. so sometimes, without a lot of port work, certain engines are just best left alone 

theres plenty of info on tuned pipes themselves, but to be specific on one type...

problem with anything bought off the shelf... a pipe is designed around a certain engine. its port timings and its capacity. a "generic" pipe can produce results, but the actual peak power and rpm is an unknown without some hardcore maths being involved.

it is easier to make your own pipe.

its a tricky daunting job at first. its straightforward with practise. you measure your engine, then calculate your pipe dimensions, and break it up into manageable lengths. use a free download called "cone layout" to make up the sections. theres various software for various prices for designing pipes. determine where you require bends and how many degrees per bend. make models in heavy (200gsm+) paper first. you make a lot of scrap paper!

View attachment 306111
View attachment 306112


then print out the profiles, and if you arent up to the metalwork side of things...pay someone  get it made in 0.8 mm mild steel. that will be the bit that costs you. if you can braze, and have lots of empty aerosol cans lying around... only the header/flange needs to be welded if the pipes supported nicely. the thinner the steel, the more "pingy" they sound  performance wise, its the dimensions that matter!


im also a complete noobie at hotsaws. im not such a noob when it comes to making tuned pipes 


i sell these 

View attachment 306109
View attachment 306110


(side note i am looking at making a cnc profile cutter so i can make these things economically)

but i believe, that once the saws making some useful power, you can rack up the teeth on that sprocket!

and also, in my experience, most twostrokes last LONGER with pipes. i wouldnt be too worried about burning out. 

you do have to rejet/retune and possibly run cooler plugs.


----------

